# Chicken Soup For the Dog Lovers Soul



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

I just picked this up. I’m not done yet… just started actually… but what a great book thus far. I decided it can only be read when I have my dog nearby because it will has already evoke tears, laugher, and the sudden urge to hug my dog.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I just passed the book on to a friend. She blamed for showing up at her doctor's office with tears streaming down her face.









Thankfully, they are dog lovers and she showed them what she had been reading.

Great stories, even the sad ones.


----------

